
Why we can’t run the NHS on Windows XP - DanBC
http://www.taxresearch.org.uk/Blog/2017/05/13/we-cant-run-the-nhs-on-windows-xp/
======
nxc18
LOLd at the 'Windows XP was a strong and stable operating system that was more
than adequate for the vast majority of the world’s business (and NHS) needs.'
bit.

Windows XP may have been acceptable at the end, but the first few iterations
were a nightmare for security and really should not have been on the web
without serious locking down, including a third-party firewall.

Even Windows Vista was a major leap for security, over a decade ago. 7, 8, and
10 all introduced major new security features.

